# Roboti >  Boston Dynamics BigDog Robot.

## Raimonds1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQQdMD8V ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpBG-nSR ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2V8GFqk_Y

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jap! Šitais labais! Tikai nevar īsti saprast, kā tās kājas kustina. Laikam jau hidrolika vai arī pneimatika. Interesanti, vai to algoritmu paši ir kodējuši vai arī apmācījuši neironu tīklu simulētā vidē.
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Tur kaut kur bija arī video ar LittleDog. Tas toč bija kustināts ar pneimatiku. Vispār BigDog video kaut kas rūc kad viņš autonomi staigā. Kad laboratorijā pie vadiem karājas - nerūc. Tā kā visdrīzāk kompresors. Vairāk interesanti - kā tās pneimatikas pozīcija reālajā laikā tiek sekota un tik ātri kontrolēta...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tad varbut hidrolika. To vieglak izkontorlet. No otras puses - ir tagad visadas krutas steles pieejamas. Tipa ir tada gumija, kas 3d savu shapu mak atdot. Apliec ar tadam locitavas un leita darita.
Man liekas, ka tas, kas duc, varetu but benzina motors. Es domaju, ka tas verkis iet ar benzina motoru, jo ar bateriju jaudu diez vai peitiktu sitada 130 kg verka kustinasanai. Labaratorija ir vadi - tur viss labums pa gaisu tiek pievadits.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar šitādu
http://www.poonawallagroup.com/elomatic ... ts/pos.htm

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0

----------


## karloslv

Man arī bija variants, ka rūc benzīna ģenerators. Video var dzirdēt, ka rūkšana ir atkarīga no momentānās slodzes. Tas būtu tikai loģiski, jo šāds aparāts tiek attīstīts par DARPA naudu, un ieturētais virziens noteikti ir robusts militārais robots.

Tādus kustību algoritmus, domāju, nevar ieprogrammēt, lai cik talantīgi neprogrammētu vai neanalizētu dzīvniekus. Tādus, manuprāt, var tikai atrast ar simulētu ģenētisko atlasi. It sevišķi pārsteidz lēcieni... nu naturāli kazlēns.

----------


## Raimonds1

Manuprāt var gan, jo nervu šūnu loģika ir atkosta un tas, kā apstrādā to info arī  - daļēji.  Pie tam pie kājam var pielikt sensorus un visu sarakstīt.

----------


## karloslv

Nu gan jaunumi. Pastāsti tad, padalies, kas tieši ir atkosts? Tas, ka neironam ir sinapses? Un kā šīs zināšanas palīdz izveidot neironu tīklu noteiktai vajadzīgajai funkcijai, piemēram, staigāšanai? Tak viss, kas ir zināms, ka neirons kaut kā darbojas. Tas, ar ko nodarbojas skaitļošanas zinātnes un sauc par neironu tīkliem, ir nozare pati par sevi un gandrīz nekāda sakara tai vairs ar neiroloģiju nav. Tur tiek lietoti stipri vienkāršoti modeļi, salīdzinot ar dzīviem organismiem, un tas arī nevienu neuztrauc, jo sarežģītības un mistikas pietiek jau tāpat ar parastiem feed-forward tīkliem, kur nu vēl ar atgriezenisko saiti.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var palasīt par interneironiem, tie sevišķi daudz sastopami struktūrās, kas veido jaunus uzvedības modeļus, augstākajiem zīdītajiem tie daudz ir pieres daivā un tuvumā esošajās struktūrās.  Idejām var paskatīties vecās ķīniešu kung-fu filmas ar vingrinājumiem, kā maina atbalsta punktus un pastudēt I-dzin.

Līdzsvaram svarīgi ir tas, ka smaguma centrs ir vai nav ārpus visu atbalsta punktu laukuma. Tad paātrinajumi sešos virzienos, atcerētie un saprast to secību pēdējo kustību laikā, attālums līdz zemei, katras ekstremitātes esošais un tuvākie iespējamie stāvokļi.

----------


## karloslv

Jā, jā, labi, viss pareizi, pētniekiem vairāk vajadzētu skatīties Brūsa Lī viģikus. Tikai nafig pārp*st smadzeni, ja iešanas kustība mūsdienās ir eleganti atrodama ar mākslīgo evolūciju.

----------


## Raimonds1

To nē, tos , kur parāditi treniņi pusi no filmas. Tur var redzet speciālu vingrojumu kompleksu, kurā var redzet, kā pēda, plauksta, celis, galva, pretinieka  kāja, augums, ierocis, da jebkas tiek izmantots atbalstam. Var paskatīties klinšu kāpējus .  Kaut vai hokejistus vai daiļslidotājus - ieraksta, palēnina un analizē.

----------


## karloslv

Okama grieznes, ok? Nevajag sarežģīt to, ko var nesarežģīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Programmma, kas pati mācās.
Paskatoties tās atmiņu ietilpības , ātrdarbību, diezgan lēta mikroshēma var dabūt iekšā algoritmu, kas pats spēj iegūt pieredzi.
 neaizpildītās heksadecimālā 16-nieku koda vērtības - īpašiem un neparedzētiem gadījumiem
Piemērs:
5369 kāju stāvoklis, 0 bez atbalsta saliekta, 9 bez atbalsta pilnīgi iztaisnota, 1-8 pārejie iespējamie stāvokļi.
5784 spiediens uz katru kāju, 0 bez atbalsta
8775 plaknes statuss - pirmais skaitlis - priekšgals uz priekšu , otrais - uz aizmuguri, trešais  kriesais sāns uz leju, ceturtais - labais uz leju
4673 pāātrinājums - uz priekšu, uz aizmuguri, pa labi, pa kreisi
3425 komandas - 0 nedara neko, nepāris- iztaisno, pāris - ievelk
6835 skaitļu kombinācijas vērtējums, pāris - atmiņa esoša ( veiksmīga, neveiksmīga), nepāris - atmiņā neesoša - ieraksta atmiņā pēdējo 10 (5 rindas pa 4)skaitļu kombināciju, vērtē veiksmīgas izmaiņas tendences un neveiksmīgās 

24 ciparu skaitlis, 24 ciparu skaitļu secība, katram skaitlim un katrai secībai tuvākie varianti, kurus var apvienot vērtējums. 
Apmācības process - atmiņā uzkrāj skaitļus, salīdzina tos un grupē grupās.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

AHAAAHAAAHGAA!  :: 
BIGDOG Beta! Taa paaarrreecccooos!  :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJZVZFRFJc

Beefs

----------


## Vikings

LOOOOOOL!
Sākumā domāju, ka tas tiešām ir īstais BigDog. Bet uz vidu...  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------

